# Holy saddle-to-bar drop, Batman!



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/feature...-shakeout-session-before-paris-roubaix/114356
"Michael Schär had to run a custom frame on account of his height when he rode for Astana last year and again has to be given the same treatment at BMC with this all-aluminum rig."


this is a "custom" frame???? uhh.... yeah.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh man, my back hurts just looking at it.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I like 

My new bike won't look a whole lot different. I'll be running somewhere around 15cm of saddle to bar drop on it (maybe a bit more), which for me is very comfortable.....But then, I can stand straight legged and put my palms flat on the ground with room to spare


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

makes Hincapie's bike next to it look like a kids bike!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Maybe whoever rides that bike has arms like a gorilla?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Trebon's cross bike


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> I like
> 
> My new bike won't look a whole lot different. I'll be running somewhere around 15cm of saddle to bar drop on it (maybe a bit more), which for me is very comfortable.....But then, I can stand straight legged and put my palms flat on the ground with room to spare


What kind of drop do you run on the Fuji? About the same? More?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I spotted the rider...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

maybe they meant custom seatpost, not frame.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

JohnStonebarger said:


> What kind of drop do you run on the Fuji? About the same? More?


It's about 10cm right now, but I'd like to drop it another 1" or so. I need to put a -17 degree stem and a different set of aero bars to do so though.

However, flexibility is never an issue for me on the bike...it's more a matter of what works best for an aero/power balance, which for me is pretty low. 

I actually climb most everything in the drops, and spend approx. 95% of races in the drops (60%+ of regular training rides)...so 12cm + 13.8cm in the drops...means I race with a 26cm drop much of the time.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I always wanted to name a band Knuckle Dragger.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> I like
> 
> My new bike won't look a whole lot different. I'll be running somewhere around 15cm of saddle to bar drop on it (maybe a bit more), which for me is very comfortable.....But then, I can stand straight legged and put my palms flat on the ground with room to spare


Schar's bike looks more like 15 _inches_ of saddle to bar drop.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

All aluminum... Interesting.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

How tall is the dude. Big George is no shorty and that seat post is tooo high.


----------



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

6'5", only an inch more than Boonen, but he must be all legs. Speaking of Boonen, he seems to run his saddle a bit lower than 'typical' for his leg length--though he runs a 59.5 or 60 TT, plus a 14cm stem, i believe.


----------

